# Almost didn't go...



## New River Rat (Oct 4, 2018)

Got out for a bit yesterday to a river that was a wee bit high and wee bit milky colored. Had a hard time finding them, but a handful showed themselves. This was one, a 21.5" fighter.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats!

Been lake-locked here in CT for a while. Every weekend the rivers are worse than they were a week before.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice catch! Our season has been a washout since early July. We're still running 7-8' above normal for this time of the year so my boat has been tucked away for a month now.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 4, 2018)

i started snowing last sunday as we were packing up to go home from a long weekend camp/fish trip.we were going to try and get away this long weekend,but temps are waay too cold so we're done for the season fishing still water.time to hit the rivers for some dinosaurs ,maybe.the fraser and the pitt are runing nice and clear,at least as clear as they ever get.


----------

